
Tsarnaev and Miranda Rights - georgecmu
http://www.volokh.com/2013/04/20/tsarnaev-and-miranda-rights/
======
yoster
The ironic thing is that Tsarnaev became a naturalized U.S. citizen on Sept.
11, 2012. Anyone that decides to kill and hurt innocent people through bombs
and guns deserves no rights.

~~~
stephenr
So, all criminals who have shot anyone have less rights than rapists and child
molesters?

What about the military? They hurt innocent people all the time.

Regardless of all that, how do you determine "anyone that decides..." - sounds
like you need a trial to determine guilt & intent. At which point if guilty
they are punished, and if not they're set free.

So if he's guilty by trial, are the existing possible sentences not harsh
enough?

You fucking Americans don't need to worry about "evil" presidents and senators
taking away your rights, you can't wait to fucking hand them off at a moments
notice all on your own.

